
Relativistic hash tables, part 1: Algorithms - colinprince
http://lwn.net/Articles/612021/
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Relativistic+hash+tables#!/story/f...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Relativistic+hash+tables#!/story/forever/0/Relativistic%20hash%20tables)

